# August 29,30, 31 and Sept. 1 - Traverse City,MI



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

We had to cancel our week up to Traverse City this summer due to my mom being terminally ill. I want to take the kids up toTraverse City, MI for the Labor Day Holiday and I'm hoping someone has a timeshare I can rent for this time frame….

thanks so much…

Laura


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 8, 2014)

If anyone has days available to rent in MI for Labor Weekend please email me

Thanks


----------

